# NT's and sadism and masochism



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I once read in a book that people whom are intelligent and value intellect, tend to be into sadism, masochism, and possibly BDSM. Most NT's that are I know are extremely intelligent. So I ask you: how many of you are into this?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Slightly sadistic, slightly masochistic.

BDSM is a no. A definite no.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not particularly into anything like that, personally.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I am somewhat a sadist. :dry:


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

S&M is funny. I'd burst out laughing if I even tried the ridiculous costumes and so forth. A man should be a dominant man, not a dominant clown, not part of some circus act. And the appeal of masochism is a mystery-- feeling helpless, abused, and submissive is simply not what lights my fire.


----------



## Sliad (Apr 17, 2010)

Sadism yes. The others... well not so much.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

... have you been going through my internet history?


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like it, with the right person. There would have to be both the desire on his part and perfect trust, and I have never had a relationship in which both were true.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

slight curiosity in exploring both kinds of roles that has never embodied itself
suppose under right conditions I can act out either role just out of curiosity of how it feels


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd say yes to sadism, machochism, and BDSM... I love the idea of feeling helpless and under someone else's control or vice versa.

But what JHBowden said: ew to leather and I don't like how latex sounds. xD


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I once read in a book that people whom are intelligent and value intellect, tend to be into sadism, masochism, and possibly BDSM. Most NT's that are I know are extremely intelligent. So I ask you: how many of you are into this?


No way, I hate that kind of stuff. That's not my style. However, I do like pissing people off and annoying them though >=)


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> No way, I hate that kind of stuff. That's not my style. However, I do like pissing people off and annoying them though >=)


Okay, I'm going to be honest, when I first read that I thought you said that you liked pissing on people.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Golden showers aren't my thing. :dry:

Although I did remember when a MySpacer was once hitting on me and saying he'd let me shit on his face. Uhhhh, definitely not into that.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> Golden showers aren't my thing. :dry:
> 
> Although I did remember when a MySpacer was once hitting on me and saying he'd let me shit on his face. Uhhhh, definitely not into that.


When I first heard that term I thought it meant that the shower was made of Gold. :frustrating::frustrating:


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> Golden showers aren't my thing. :dry:
> 
> Although I did remember when a MySpacer was once hitting on me and saying he'd let me shit on his face. Uhhhh, definitely not into that.


This thread just got really weird, really fast 

Also, just how desperate/weird was this guy that was willing to let you defecate on him?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> This thread just got really weird, really fast
> 
> Also, just how desperate/weird was this guy that was willing to let you defecate on him?


Did you honestly expect a thread about Sadism, BDSM and Masochism not to become weird?


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

PulpFictionFan said:


> This thread just got really weird, really fast
> 
> Also, just how desperate/weird was this guy that was willing to let you defecate on him?


Coming from the guy who said that the mummy fetish was beautiful... :laughing:

I don't know. I get a lot of creepers on that website and I'm thankful to have a FaceBook instead now.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> Coming from the guy who said that the mummy fetish was beautiful... :laughing:
> 
> I don't know. I get a lot of creepers on that website and I'm thankful to have a FaceBook instead now.


That wasn't him, that was my friend Freebird


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Not my thing. I like Tom Lehrer's song about it though. And it makes for amusing jokes.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I burst out laughing when Cobb and Mall (in Inception *spoilers*) were sitting on each side of the street out a window and she was about to jump. Does that count as sadistic? I dont know why but it seams to happen from time to time that I laugh at really not appropriate moment during movies and my friend turn to me with a stare saying "are you mad?".

I'm a little masochist but nothing serious..

Although I enjoy my physical integrity, I value much more was is between my temples.


----------



## Phoenix Down (Jul 2, 2010)

here's a good word.
Schadenfreude

Nuff said.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't find it appealing. I mean, how are you supposed to know if your partner is aroused or just suffered internal bleeding? It's too much of a gamble to ruin a pleasant evening.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Troisi said:


> I don't find it appealing. I mean, how are you supposed to know if your partner is aroused or just suffered internal bleeding? It's too much of a gamble to ruin a pleasant evening.


That's why you pick a safeword as a code for when you really want to stop.


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

Quite, quite.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Phoenix Down said:


> here's a good word.
> Schadenfreude
> 
> Nuff said.


Thanks for sharing. To a certain point that could describe it. But in a certain way I wasn't laughing because she was about to die but because she was dumb enough to think that anyone would ever commit some sort of collective suicide like that. Even though, it was well thought out visually that they would face each other on each side of the street and talk like that separated physically by this gap. It was my anticipation of this idiotic situation that I found funny overall.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm a bit of both a masochist and sadist. But that's it. No silly costumes and stuff.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

Phoenix Down said:


> here's a good word.
> Schadenfreude
> 
> Nuff said.


It's my favorite word.


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Curious and willing to try, but afriad of being seriously hurt [yes, I would be the submissive one]. Not really appealing the thought of pain...


----------



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

Er, yeah, it sounds kind of interesting. -whistles- At least, very much so in erotic lit, but I'm not on an epic quest to incoporate BDSM into my romantic relationships at the moment. ^.^


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Over the knee spanking is fun when it is spontaneous, genuine and not contrived (I'm a bit of a masochist). I don't like paddles or anything crazy. Maybe because I am a female ENTJ I like the idea that _someone_ can "top" me. Sort of liberating.

I find the people who get into the costumes and roleplaying amusing, it seems like a lot of trouble to go through to get laid.


----------



## cdnwolverine (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm going to answer this from a fetish point of view; if sadism and masochism is meant to mean true sadism where you honestly enjoy badly hurting others or enjoying pain for pain sake, then that's not what I'm talking about. I'm pretty sure those are serious mental conditions if anyone is ending up seriously hurt.

I'm not THAT kind of sadist, or masochist. I *do* like the festishised pain and discomfort .. both in causing it and accepting it because it's about the intensity of the sensations and putting your trust into others or bearing that trust from someone else.

It's typical of anything really; if you like it, then it's hard to explain why you do, you just know that you do and likewise if you don't, it's likely you don't "get" why someone want to do it either. There are parts I "get" and parts I don't -- I can understand wanting to be swatted and have a warmed bottom but I wouldn't want to wear a black latex bodysuit that I have to breathe through a hose for. Dressing in a certain way at home is different than doing it in public, even in secret (say, under clothes or the like).

Some people are 24/7 in the dom/sub roles and some people are done when it's done. Some people have a dungeon, some people just tie silk scarves to the headboard.

As someone said, it's a lot of work to get laid, but honestly, it's not always about getting laid. A lot of time, it's about the "play", and if you think about it, it's not so different than being a kid and how some people always had the hats and guns for Cops and Robbers while some of us just used our fingers to shoot at people.

There are LOTS of books on the subject; if anyone is interested but scared of being hurt you really need to educate yourself first! Most of all, ask about it! In the right places, lots of kinky people love talking about their fetishes and lifestyle.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll never put on a gimp mask. But all pretty nubile women are welcome to try and control/dominate me  because it honestly really turns me on and turning it into a playful struggle can quite fun. Don't be afraid to hit me close fisted in the face either. I can take it :crazy:

I think it's fun to play games like that --and no I've never hit a girl. I mean tie up tickle torture is technically S&M. If both parties are willing and like it I say go for it.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Always had sadist thoughts while growing up, but since most women aren't into that I got more forced into the masochism role, and I think I may have been conditioned to like it 

Although I would still like to do something a bit more violent in the future.... Like trainwreck said, I don't mind a close fisted punch either XD

In the heat of the moment at least, if you did that and we weren't totally immersed yet I'd probably get pissed, it's all about the timing really. There are things I've thought about while I'm "in the zone" and have gotten totally turned on even more, and yet when I go back and think about those things just over the course of a normal day, some of those things are really gross and weird...

Not that I'm too experienced anyways, a lot of this is speculative and applied to the fairly limited experiences I've had


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm also surprised at the amount of women who prefer hair pulling and occasionally well.. firm grasping of the throat. This was all done at their request and I'm not one to turn down a woman's request, that wouldn't be gentlemanly of me.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Of course not, you did the right thing in being a gentleman. It's interesting though, in that I think that older women are more into that than younger women. Not that you're old Xd I have no idea how old you are, but women in their mid 20's and 30's seem to be more comfortable with that type of thing. Or maybe they are just more confidant in asserting what they want? Perhaps they are afraid to like it when they are younger.....curious..............


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm around the quarter century mark and have wound up with women more my age for the first time in my life. I think I was too immature before the old frontal lobe solidified and until recently I was stuck with a lot of younger women and a bunch of stupid drama


----------

